# Stilts strap



## Holman (Sep 28, 2010)

A friend of mine barrowed my stilts the other day and upon return they were missing a calf strap. never fails, i need them next week and need a strap, anyone know where i can get these? Iv looked online and found a $43 kit, which i dont want to buy since i only need the one. If anyone knows where to find these OR would ship one too me and my expense and what ever you want for the single strap that would be great too. Thanks, Heath.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

$43 for two new ones. When one breaks the other is not far behind. Buy the set and save yourself the hassle.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Stilts


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

I would think your building materials supplier should have them, they all do around here.


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

Or, in an emergency, duct tape, masking tape, mesh tape,....


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Rouerplastering said:


> Or, in an emergency, duct tape, masking tape, mesh tape,....


My personal favorite is heavy duty saran wrap!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Just duct tape a stack of scrap 2 bys to the bottomed of your shoes....


----------



## A.T.H.I. (Feb 8, 2008)

Around here it's illegal to use stilts.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Stilts


I like the looks of those marshal town ones with the miniature foot. Don't know anyone who has 'em tho, kinda like feedback before I jump.

Duct tape, saran wrap.... it''s all good.


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

Holman said:


> A* "friend"* of mine barrowed my stilts the other day and upon return they were missing a calf strap. never fails, i need them next week and need a strap, anyone know where i can get these? Iv looked online and found a $43 kit, which i dont want to buy since i only need the one. If anyone knows where to find these OR would ship one too me and my expense and what ever you want for the single strap that would be great too. Thanks, Heath.


Old post I know but, IMO any "friend" who _borrows a tool that you need to make your living_...and returns it, missing a vital part...and _doesn't offer to make it right?_ 

You need to look for a new class of friends.

Cause that guy's got none...whatsoever.

Cheers, Ron


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I like the looks of those marshal town ones with the miniature foot. Don't know anyone who has 'em tho, kinda like feedback before I jump.
> 
> Duct tape, saran wrap.... it''s all good.


FWIW I have them. The DuraStilts are more intuitive and easier to get the hang of, but once you get used to the Skywalkers, they are really comfortable to wear. I like the strapping on the Marshalltowns waaaay better as well. Easier to get out of and feels more secure on my shins. 

I'm not a drywaller though. I really never use stilts. I bought them thinking I'd use them all the time. Turns out I have yet to find them useful on a remodel. Always too much stuff in the way!:laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

HandyHails said:


> FWIW I have them. The DuraStilts are more intuitive and easier to get the hang of, but once you get used to the Skywalkers, they are really comfortable to wear. I like the strapping on the Marshalltowns waaaay better as well. Easier to get out of and feels more secure on my shins.
> 
> I'm not a drywaller though. I really never use stilts. I bought them thinking I'd use them all the time. Turns out I have yet to find them useful on a remodel. Always too much stuff in the way!:laughing:


Ya wanna sell 'em? I drywall and always said I was going to get a pair but never did.


----------



## 3rdgen (Oct 14, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I like the looks of those marshal town ones with the miniature foot. Don't know anyone who has 'em tho, kinda like feedback before I jump.
> 
> Duct tape, saran wrap.... it''s all good.


Bought them and hate them i have had two employees that like them personally I won't use them.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I like the looks of those marshal town ones with the miniature foot. Don't know anyone who has 'em tho, kinda like feedback before I jump.
> 
> Duct tape, saran wrap.... it''s all good.


Those are just about the next tool purchase (not including I need it for this job purchases), a nice set of 4' to do the high ceilings we have here at the homestead. 



HandyHails said:


> FWIW I have them. The DuraStilts are more intuitive and easier to get the hang of, but once you get used to the Skywalkers, they are really comfortable to wear. I like the strapping on the Marshalltowns waaaay better as well. Easier to get out of and feels more secure on my shins.
> 
> I'm not a drywaller though. I really never use stilts. I bought them thinking I'd use them all the time. Turns out I have yet to find them useful on a remodel. Always too much stuff in the way!:laughing:


I am currently on the DuraStilts as well and am really looking forward to the SkyWalker upgrade. The strapping on the Dura's is a particular PITA, they barely have enough length.

I was also going to ask if you wanted to part with 'em (if they were 4'ers). :whistling



Paulie said:


> Ya wanna sell 'em? I drywall and always said I was going to get a pair but never did.


But Paulie was faster on the draw.  :laughing:

Hey here is a thought, if they are 4'ers, and you are interested in selling them, hell I would *give* give you my Dura's Paulie. Though maybe you are set on Sky's, and maybe Handy doesn't want to sell, and maybe I should pipe down and go back to lusting quietly in the corner.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

3rdgen said:


> Bought them and hate them i have had two employees that like them personally I won't use them.


What did you hate about them? If I don't get the SkyWalkers I will probably get these.

http://www.air-trekkers.com/

:whistling


----------



## 3rdgen (Oct 14, 2010)

moorewarner said:


> What did you hate about them? If I don't get the SkyWalkers I will probably get these.
> 
> http://www.air-trekkers.com/
> 
> :whistling


There is no action in the heal of the stilt it is solid so every step feels clunky. The strap system is great and raising them up and down is quick and easy. Every thing about them is a greed idea but soon as you put them on it sucks. I would rather wear the old dura stilts any day. Like I said out of a out 20 employes two guys wear them you may be one of those guys that likes them


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

Put the skywalkers on for 3 minutes, took them off for three years. They suck bad


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Rouerplastering said:


> Put the skywalkers on for 3 minutes, took them off for three years. They suck bad


So what do you use and/or want?


----------

